# Ayuda con sensor de presion



## puma_oro (Nov 26, 2006)

Soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar.
Necesito hacer un sensor de presion que encienda un led verde cuando la presion sea de 30 psi, un led rojo cuando sea de 35 psi y un led amarillo cuando sea de 25 psi.
Mas o menos tengo la idea de hacerlo con un amplificador comparador pero no se bien como implementarlo. Solo puedo usar electronica analogica y el sensor de presion que debo usar es el mpx2200.
Mi correo es Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Nov 26, 2006)

Primero necesitas amplificar la señal del sensor a un nivel aceptable, digamos 0-5V.
Despues necesitas hacer 3 comparadores de ventana:
http://www.terra.es/personal2/daniel4311/dibujo/dib016.htm

en los cuales ira conectada la señal del primer operacional (V1). El calculo de resistencias no debe darte dolores de cabeza.


----------



## mvidal (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola, yo también tengo que hacer un trabajo sobre un sensor de presiones, estoy buscando el mapa de conexiones de un sensor, si alguien pudiera ayudarme sabe donde podría encontrar sobre ésta información que me conteste por favor.

Orlando, el esquema de mi trabajo es el siguiente, por si puedes ayudarme:

Sensor de presiones-acondicionador de señal-amplificador-convertidor analógico digital-conversor binario decimal-display (que debería mostrar la presión del sensor)

¿Alguien puede ayudarme sobre el mapa de conexiones?

Rogaría a Mamu que me respondiera  ya que he notado que tiene bastantes conocimientos acerca de la electronica.
Gracias


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola Mvidal:
Creo que la solucion a tu probelma es la siguiente:
Bloque de adquisición: Es donde va el sensor a usar, creo que Motorol tiene un componente mpx o algo así que es un sensor de presión, con salida análoga,debes buscar.
Lo segundo es una etapa de amplificación dependiente del nivel de salida de l sensor, eso se logra con un amplificador operacional  o con transistores, d esta manera garantizar una señal fiel para la siguiente etapa. Debes buscar.
Para la etapa de conversor análogo digital sugiero si tienes afán un ADC0808 el cual tiene en su hoja de datos la configuración para  ponerlo atrabajar  bien, debes buscarla, este integrado te entrega una salida de un byte, la cual debe aplicar a la siguiente etapa.
El conversor  hexadecimal de la atapa anterior debes convertirla a codigo BCD, ahí no se qu integrado puede solucionar ese dilema, debes buscar.
Y por ultimo utiliza un decodificador BDC siete segmentos como el 7447 y un display de 7 segmentos de ánodo común y listo, aunque con tantos datos creo que debes tener en cuenta , ya que el el display solo visualizarás de 0  a 15, menudo problema por resolver, como digo debes buscar... y buscar .Suerte

O todo lo puedes hacer con un micro y ya....

Sensor presión=MPX10D pdf, MPX10D description, MPX10D datasheets, MPX10D view ::: ALLDATASHEET  ::: busca mas en esa pagina con el criterio de búsqueda  "mpx" y seleccionas el que se acomode a tu necesidad


----------



## e0tz (Feb 9, 2010)

buenas

soy nuevo en el foro y en electrónica, por lo que aun tengo muchas dudas y espero me tengan paciencia. tengo como tarea utilizar un sensor diferencial de presión mpxv5004g** para calcular profundidad de un vehículo autónomo en un tanque cilíndrico de agua de 400 litros, el problema es que es no comprendo muy bien como acondicionar la señal, he estado leyendo bastante en este foro, pero aun estoy un tanto desconcertado.

esta bien utilizar un LM35 como amplificador de señal y a continuación introducir la señal a u uno de los puertos a/d del pic ? para después trabajar con una señal mas fiel?


de antemano gracias por cualquier comentario, y una disculpa si infringí alguna regla de foro al postear este tema.


**0 - 3.92 kpa (kilo Pascales), o bien, 40 cm de una columna de agua.
   la salida de este sensor proporciona una tension electrica que varia entre 1 y 5 volts.

wow :O, de momento probe con un lm358 como amplificador, un max233a como conversor a/d y los resultados en el ociloscopio rondan el 1V, q podria estar haciendo mal?


----------



## Killer_jc (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola, mire asi por encima el datasheet de tu sensor,, no se si lo viste vos.
Los rangos de presion q aguantan estan bien y son de 0 - 3.95 kPa
Si te fijas mas abajo dice Sensivity y te da un valor que es el de 1V/kPa
Asi q mas de 3.95 V no creo q tengas,aunque el sensor aguanta hasta 16kPa. pero ese es el rango en el que trabaja.

En el mismo datasheet la gente q lo fabrica sabe dar un circuito, para q sea usado este sensor, en resumen, este se presenta dentro de este datasheet

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MPXV5004G.pdf

Si buscas lo vas a encontrar...


> Figure 3 shows the recommended decoupling circuit for interfacing
> the output of the MPXV5004G to the A/D input of
> the microprocessor or microcontroller. Proper decoupling of
> the power supply is recommended.



Eso es lo que dice del circuito.. justamente lo que queres vos,, espero q te sirva de ayuda


----------



## cristhoper (Dic 6, 2010)

buenas soy estudiante de electronica y tengo que hacer un proyecto de un circuito sensor de presion de un rango 0 - 15 PSI el sensor que voy a usar es marca danfoss solo se kuando esta expuesto a una presion te entrega una coriente determinada osea cuando aumenta la presion te entrega mas corriente en mA y no se como interpretar esta coriiente y esa es mi duda espero que alguien me pueda ayudar mi correo es 




 muchas gracias


----------



## Unikfriend (Dic 6, 2010)

cristhoper dijo:


> buenas soy estudiante de electronica y tengo que hacer un proyecto de un circuito sensor de presion de un rango 0 - 15 PSI el sensor que voy a usar es marca danfoss solo se kuando esta expuesto a una presion te entrega una coriente determinada osea cuando aumenta la presion te entrega mas corriente en mA y no se como interpretar esta coriiente y esa es mi duda espero que alguien me pueda ayudar mi correo es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cual es el objetivo del proyecto?



mvidal dijo:


> Hola,yo tambien tengo que hacer un trabajo sobre un sensor de presiones,estoy buscando el mapa de conexiones de un sensor,si alguien pudiera ayudarme saobe donde podría encontar sobre esta información que me conteste por favor.
> Orlando,el esquema de mi trabajo es el siguiente,por si puedes ayudarme:
> 
> Sensor de presiones-acondicionador de señal-amplificador-convertidor analogico digital-conversor binario decimal-display (que deberia mostar la presion del sensor)
> ...


 
Espero este diagrama te sirva...


----------



## HUEVOCOP (Feb 24, 2011)

olaaa compañero yo tengo pensado hacer en un proyecto integrador  supervisar la presion de un sistema de refrigeracion por medio de radio frecuencia alguien me podria ayudar es que apenas estoy viendo microprocesadores y modulacion analogica y digital y pues quiero ir avanzando. 

en lo que me puedan asesorar.

gracias 

saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, pues creo que lo mejor seria que dividieras tu proyecto en varias etapas,
para que te centres en aprender una cosa a la vez.
Microcontroladores y circuitos de RF hay muchas opciones 
y cada quien te puede recomendar uno diferente. El punto es que
selecciones la que te parezaca mas adecuada para tu proyecto.

Ya sabes que sensor de presion vas a utilizar, rango de psi?


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 25, 2011)

bueno, yo creo que te saldra mas barato y simple si consigues las parejas de los integrados utilizados en las alarmas, acondicionas el sensor a un rango o lo compras fijo y disparas la señal a un integrador, hablando mas tosco hacer controles remotos a gusto del sensor.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 25, 2011)

Para el sensor de presion, puedes utilizar un esquema de vumetros con escala a led.


----------



## alfonArroyo (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola soy estudiante de ingeniería biomédica y estoy trabajando en la realización de un ventilador mecánico automatizado, me podrían asesorar ya que estoy usando un mpx2010dp y hasta ahora no he podido obtener datos y mandarlos al pic 16f877a

Gracias


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 20, 2012)

Según de datasheet a la salida hay un voltaje analógico, lo deberías medir con el ADC del PIC.


----------



## alfonArroyo (Abr 20, 2012)

segun he investigado es nesesario amplificar la señal, lo he echo pero lo que no se que voltaje me debe indicar a la salida, ¿como se si el voltaje es el correcto? al sensor lo alimento con 12 v, el voltaje que me da de salida del puro sensor es por ejemplo 2 v despues de la amplificacion me da 4v ose que dobla el voltaje de salida del sensor.
otra de mis dudas es como hacer las pruebas correctas he visto que colocan mangueras pequeñas una al vacio y otra a la fuente de aire pr al verificar voltajes de salida no hay variasion ni cambios

gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 21, 2012)

Ese sensor mide hasta 10KPa y la atmosfera promedio es de 100KPa  imagina, por eso tienes que poner el sensor en el lugar donde va trabajar.

Si lees bien la hoja de datos ahi dice que el sensor entrega 2.5mV por cada KPa medido.


----------



## erick1996 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda de como poder probar o hacer funcionar un sensor de presion 2SMPP-02 de OMRON, el problema es que jamas he utilizado algo similar y he tratado de leer la hoja tecnica, pero no soy muy bueno con el ingles, en si mi duda es como puedo probarlo,sin dañarlo y que consideraciones debo tener, es decir si debo hacer una etapa de amplificacion o linealizar la salida del sensor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 16, 2017)

Hola, si no eres bueno con el inglés, utiliza algún traductor de texto.


----------



## erick1996 (Oct 16, 2017)

si lo he hecho, igual nose como probarlo,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 16, 2017)

No sabes cómo conectarlo eléctricamente o conexión neumática.
Que dice el datasheet sobre el conexionado? Lleva amplificador integrado? o requiere uno externo?


----------



## erick1996 (Oct 16, 2017)

nose como conectarlo electricamente

y probarlo en sistema de nivel de liquido



este es el datasheet del sensor de presion...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2017)

Te fijaste en la web del fabricante? alli hay notas de aplicación, 
Por otro lado en la hoja hay un diagrama de como conectarlo, y un ejemplo de utilización, muy pero muy claro
https://docmh.com/2smpp-02-application-note-no-mdmk-application-note-01-usage-of-pressure-sensor-2smpp-02-pdf


----------



## erick1996 (Oct 16, 2017)

si lo he visto, pero no entiendo la parte del ejemplo, es decir en la parte del diagrama que dice "Constant current circuit unit ", y hay un operacional, como lo interpreto?, pues la etapa del amplificador instrumental si lo entiendo, pero no la etapa de corriente constante unitaria.





pandacba dijo:


> Te fijaste en la web del fabricante? alli hay notas de aplicación,
> Por otro lado en la hoja hay un diagrama de como conectarlo, y un ejemplo de utilización, muy pero muy claro
> https://docmh.com/2smpp-02-application-note-no-mdmk-application-note-01-usage-of-pressure-sensor-2smpp-02-pdf



Gracias, me ha servido mucho ese documento, en serio te lo agradezco


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2017)

es un generador de  corriente constante, eso es para que las lecturas sean lineales

Hay varias formas de hacer un generador de corriente constante una de ellas es con un operacional
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=generador+de+corriente+constante+con+operacionales&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiKv9rEsffWAhXEI5AKHSppCDYQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=700

El CR220 es un diodo de corriente constante, busca la hoja de datos
hay otros como la serie j 500 de vishay y AN103
También se puede hacer con un LM317, todo depende de la cantidad de corriente que sea necesario regular.
El sensor de presión se basa en elementos que al deformrse por la presión varian su resistencia, y lo que debe lograrse es que dentro del rango de variación de resistencia la corriente no varie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2017)

Te pide una fuente de corriente constante y luego un amplificador de instrumentación


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2017)

En lugar de armar tu amplificador de instrumentación, podes utilizar los de Texas Instruments, que son económicos y de muy buena calidad, hay una amplia variedad
Por ejemplo la serie INA827, tambien estan el INA129, 114,125, etc
Lo mejor es seleccionarlo del buscador paramétrico que ofrece en su página


----------



## erick1996 (Oct 17, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> En lugar de armar tu amplificador de instrumentación, podes utilizar los de Texas Instruments, que son económicos y de muy buena calidad, hay una amplia variedad
> Por ejemplo la serie INA827, tambien estan el INA129, 114,125, etc
> Lo mejor es seleccionarlo del buscador paramétrico que ofrece en su página



No sabia que existian amplificadores instrumentales en un solo integrado, yo pensaba en hacerlo a partir de tres 741, pero ya que lo mencionas lo tomare en cuenta


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2017)

Aquí te dejo la página de Texas instruments
https://www.ti.com/amplifier-circuit/instrumentation/products.html
Tiene un area de diseño y soporte para  todos sus productos donde podes consultar dudas y demás
Te recomiendo que te registres


----------



## erick1996 (Oct 17, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Aquí te dejo la página de Texas instruments
> https://www.ti.com/amplifier-circuit/instrumentation/products.html
> Tiene un area de diseño y soporte para  todos sus productos donde podes consultar dudas y demás
> Te recomiendo que te registres



Gracias, lo hare ahora mismo


----------

